# Merry Christmas



## forgetmenot (Dec 25, 2018)

Wishing everyone a very Peaceful Christmas


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 25, 2018)

Wishing the same. I hope it is peaceful and free from stress and strife for everyone.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2018)

And safe, including around New Years.    

Two men who lived in my small town died recently in separate car accidents.   Both accidents were alcholol related.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 26, 2018)

One of the saddest parts of this time of year.


----------



## GaryQ (Dec 26, 2018)

David Baxter said:


> One of the saddest parts of this time of year.



Unfortunately


----------

